# Dating my husband



## Lola416 (Apr 25, 2015)

So anyone who read my posts know it’s been a roller coaster for me. And I thank you all for your advice it’s helps me more than therapy. So I know not many people agree with me for dating my cheating husband. But today was our 1st date night after the cheating. It was very nice but at the end of the night I felt like when we were leaving I still wondered what he was gonna do after. Our kids know we are having issues they don’t know the extent. They are teenagers we told them we are taking some time apart because of all the fighting. They were upset but seem ok for now. So we had a dinner and he was holding hands and telling me how sorry and stupid he was but then I remember this isn’t the 1st time although this time we tried harder with therapy etc. i know some people think I’m dumb but maybe there is hope that he isn’t a serial cheater. Or maybe I will regret this but so far I feel like his is being sincere in his apology.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Lola Sorry about ur problem. I dont think ur dumb. I do think that you may have deeper issues than u are either willing to admit OR maybe that u even know. I say that anyone that takes back a cheater has only taught then that they may have to go thru hell but they can get away with it. Its worse for you cuz you have so much invested in staying. Good luck


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

If it was the first time I would be encouraging you to try again if you felt it was warranted. However for a repeat offender you have to ask, how many times will it take to recognize that he's not going to change. I'm a believer in giving someone a chance that made a horrible mistake, however a repeat offender is just showing that they do not respect you or your marriage.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Lola416 said:


> ... i know some people think I’m dumb but maybe there is hope that he isn’t a serial cheater. Or maybe I will regret this but so far I feel like his is being sincere in his apology.


I don't think you're 'dumb,' I just think you're sadly misguided.

He's a serial cheater. That's what he is. That's what he'll likely always be.

I get the feeling you're hoping he'll just bamboozle you - AGAIN - into thinking all is going to be well going forward because you want so badly to stay with him at all costs.

Until the next time you catch him and the cycle repeats itself.

And the time after that.

And the time after that.

And the time after that.

Ad nauseum...


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry your life has come to this

Your Decision process should be based on these criteria For R or D

Maintaining your sanity 

Keeping your health intact

Keeping your self-respect intact

Keeping your finances intact

Keeping your relationship with your children intact

Putting all these things first and taking that path it will lead you out of Infidelity and on to a better life.

The best result is a life well lived

55


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Lola, he has done this many times, you will be in this situation again, it just depends on how long you are prepared to put up with it. When the costs of staying outweigh the costs of leaving then you will leave.


----------

